# Eagle Crest Fractional Usage



## myip (Feb 24, 2007)

Multiple week usage in Eagle Crest is selling relative reasonable price.  I am thinking of buying it and use it as RCI point for deposit or deposit with Worldmark.  Anyway know what the maintenance fees like?  Eagle Crest seems to have a high rating in Tug.  It has the flexibility using either II or RCI.  Any opinion about Eagle Crest?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 24, 2007)

myip said:


> Any opinion about Eagle Crest?


 It is one of our all-time favorite timeshares.  We're going there for the third time in April and taking two other families with us.  Each time we've gotten three units all in a row on the golf course, and there will be about seven 18-year old boys in the group.  There are so many activities available right at the resort that there is always something for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Rancher (Feb 25, 2007)

Eagle Crest is a very versatile timeshare in that it does trade into RCI II and you can deposit weeks into Worldmark if you have a membership. We own a 3 bedroom 10 week fractional at Fairway Vista Estates. My deposits into WM would give me 12000 points for red weeks and works out to approx. 100000 points per year if all were deposited. At present we can also use it in RCI for PFD but their is rumour that it might be converting to an RCI points resort. That would be ok if they keep the conversion fee to the $299 that they have told me that they would end up charging, MF are $5000 for the 3 bedroom unit. It is a very nice resort with 3 rec centers and 3 golf courses with owner discounts for golf.


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not a fractional owner, but do own one week there.  It's been a super trader through RCI if you get the right week.  I've traded to Hawaii 4 times with it, Grand Cayman once and Mexico twice.  We have also stayed there and the condos are very nice with all the conveniences of home.  I prefer the units overlooking the canyon.  It's nice to sit out on the deck and drink your morning coffee while listening to the Deschutes river and the canyon wrens singing.


----------

